# Weather Week 1/4-1/11



## Tin (Jan 4, 2016)

Great snowmaking weather, but it will end either really good or really bad.


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2016)

Interesting, it looks like we will escape Saturday OK from everything I am seeing.  Timing will be everything.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 4, 2016)

Saturday could be good for ski country.  Next week is completely up in the air.  

Josh Fox... http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2016/01/big-storm-potential-this-weekend-with.html?m=1


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Interesting, it looks like we will escape Saturday OK from everything I am seeing.  Timing will be everything.



Not so fast...


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Not so fast...



Saturday predictions are calling for snow in Warren, VT.

However, Sunday evening might not be so good!  Should be done skiing by then.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks like a mix of junk by Sunday. Still should end up being good for base building, which we need.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Saturday predictions are calling for snow in Warren, VT.
> 
> However, Sunday evening might not be so good!  Should be done skiing by then.



When I first looked at it this morning it said turning to mix in the afternoon - now it says snow showers. Weather predictions for this system change quite often


----------



## ss20 (Jan 5, 2016)

Just for shits and giggles... the NAM doesn't have any meaningful precipitation anywhere near the northeast for this weekend.


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 5, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Just for shits and giggles... the NAM doesn't have any meaningful precipitation anywhere near the northeast for this weekend.



Lets go with this one please! We have been tortured enough!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 5, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Just for shits and giggles... the NAM doesn't have any meaningful precipitation anywhere near the northeast for this weekend.





andrec10 said:


> Lets go with this one please! We have been tortured enough!



The trouble is that it's the NAM.  I think this graphic explains it well enough...


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Saturday predictions are calling for snow in Warren, VT.
> 
> However, Sunday evening might not be so good!  Should be done skiing by then.



shifted again:
*Saturday*
Snow  likely before 1pm, then rain and snow likely.  Cloudy, with a high near  37. Southeast wind 6 to 8 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 60%.


----------



## skiberg (Jan 5, 2016)

I think this is going to be the norm for storms this year. A lot of mixing.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 5, 2016)

The ski areas need good weather on the weekends to have any chance of making up for lost revenue.  Ra*n is definitely not going to help.  I'm watching the forecast closely and hoping it changes for the better.


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm hoping to go to Sunapee on Sunday...showers would be OK but I'm not a fan of skiing in steady rain...

Will have to see how the forecast pans out.


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 5, 2016)

Friday nights event seems weak.  Some rain or snow showers.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe I'll get to go car shopping on Sunday after all


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 6, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Maybe I'll get to go car shopping on Sunday after all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



In full gortex?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 6, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Maybe I'll get to go car shopping on Sunday after all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



For this?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2016)

Puck it said:


> For this?



That thing is pretty ridiculously overcomplicated. But I guess that is kind of the point of it. I want to see a picture of it at night with all of those LEDs lit up. The thing has enough light banks to light a small community.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 6, 2016)

Yipee......


----------



## ss20 (Jan 6, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yipee......



That's a VERY optimistic map.  For once I'm not really complaining.  12 hours or rain will fill snowmaking ponds in preparation for next week's onslaught of snowmaking heading into MLK weekend.  Any snow will be hard as a rock Monday.  Premium base-builder.


----------



## Tin (Jan 6, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yipee......





Yea....not happening.


----------



## dlague (Jan 6, 2016)

Tin said:


> Yea....not happening.



Agree!  Full onslaught of r@!n on Sunday!  Then referee of the slopes which will set up trails to get scraped off easily.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 6, 2016)

I've got to figure that a company that asses risk will err on the side of overstating the risk.  That's probably why they are calling for more snow than others. 


.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> Agree!  Full onslaught of r@!n on Sunday!  Then referee of the slopes which will set up trails to get scraped off easily.



Yep.  Gonna _refreeze_ so badly they'll need ice hockey referees.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 6, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Yep.  Gonna _refreeze_ so badly they'll need ice hockey referees.



I'm playing hockey this weekend instead of skiing


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 7, 2016)

Saturday going to be a wash as well? Had originally heard snow on Sat for the Sunapee area.


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 7, 2016)

Mt. Washington is expecting 8-12" of snow Sunday. Time to earn those turns!


----------



## skiberg (Jan 7, 2016)

My experience is that the risk assessment reports are generally pretty accurate. Overestimating risk can cost a client just as much money as underestimating risk. If a company shuts down some operations on Sat/Sun, that it could have run, the risk assessment company will look pretty bad. With that being said, its a forecast based in science and computer modeling; might be right, might be wrong.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 7, 2016)

http://videowall.accuweather.com/de...g-next-week-potential-for-snow?autoStart=true


----------



## dlague (Jan 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> Agree!  Full onslaught of r@!n on Sunday!  Then referee of the slopes which will set up trails to get scraped off easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Damn Auto correct!




ss20 said:


> Yep.  Gonna _refreeze_ so badly they'll need ice hockey referees.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 9, 2016)

All I know is the weather was beautiful all week Jan. 5-8. Skiing wasn't to shabby either, even got to ski several all natural snow trails at Stowe & Sugarbush.


----------

